# How do I fix rust around rear window of 1965 GTO



## dlloyd (Apr 2, 2012)

I have rust around the sides and bottom of the rear window. It not just surface rust. What would be the procedure to fix this?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It'd help to have photos...

Honestly though, if you want to fix it so it will stay fixed and let you not worry too much about -when- it's going to come back the best solution is to cut it all out and replace with new metal.

Bear


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree with BearGFR.

Just did this on my 68. Had to fabricate some patch panels and replace the entire "tulip" panel (between the rear window and the trunk opening).

There is also a pre-notched repair panel (I think it's called Redi-edge ??) that can be very handy; you can get it at a good auto body supply store.


----------

